# Echolot Batterie



## kv2408 (28. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
Ich möchte meine Echolot zu einem Portablem umbauen.
Nun will ich den Akku in einen Koffer fest installieren und über eine Buchse laden.
Kann ich die Buchse parallel zum Echolot anschließen, ohne das beim Laden des Akkus das Echolot Schaden nimmt?
Zum Laden nehme ich ein Ladegerät aus dem Baumarkt für Motorradbatterien.
Oder soll ich die Verbindung zum Echolot während des ladens trennen?

Für eure Hilfe währe ich dankbar#6

Gruß kv2408


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Schaden wird es mMn. nicht. Es sei denn ein Blitz oder so etwas schlägt ins Stromnetz. In wie Weit es noch andere Spannungsspitzen kommen können, weiß ich nicht.
Die Sicherung schützt außerdem noch. Ich würde es dennoch nicht tun und eine Steckverbindung einbauen.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Hallo  kv2408

Ja, Du kannst alles parallel schalten. Das Echo nimmt dabei keinen Schaden.
In meinem Boot wird die Batterie beim Fahren auch ständig geladen und das Echo ist dann immer in betrieb.

Gruß zokker


----------



## kv2408 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Danke für die Antworten:m
Jetzt bin ich allerdings immer noch unsicher#c


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*



kv2408 schrieb:


> ... Jetzt bin ich allerdings immer noch unsicher#c


Warum?


----------



## Nelearts (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Kein Problem alles parallel zu schalten. Das ist auch bei Rasierapparaten, Haarschneidern, Laptops etc. das Gleiche. Man kann alles laden und die Geräte trotzdem einschalten und nutzen.


----------



## Fordfan (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Hallo kv2408,

du kannst das Echolot zur Batterie parallel schalten. Im Zweifel einfach  eine Sicherung 4A (Stecksicherung vom Auto) zwischenschalten.
Von einem Autoladegerät/Motorrad würde ich allerdings abraten. Es kommt  immer darauf an was der Akku an Ladestrom aufnehmen kann (siehe  Aufschrift oder Beipackzettel Akku).
Im Idealfall sollte ein Akku mit 1/10tel dessen geladen werden, was er  an Leistung hat. Z.B. 10 AH-Akku sollte mit max. 1A geladen werden.

  René


----------



## kv2408 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Super, vielen dank.
Dann kann ich jetzt loslegen:m


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Wenn Du schon eine eigene Lösung bevorzugst, solltest Du einen EIN/AUS Schalter integrieren. Das verhindert einmal, dass Dein Gerät immer unter Strom steht, auch wenn Du es nicht verwendest, vor allem , wenn das Gerät selbst nicht über einen echten EIN/AUs Schalter verfügt. Zum anderen liegt dann auch kein Strom am Echo an, wenn geladen wird. Als zweites würde ich ein 12V LED (3mm) mit einbauen, dann hat Du eine eindeutige Kontrolle, ob die Stromverbindung zum Echo anliegt oder nicht. Beim Festeinbau auf dem Boot gibt es auch keine permanente Stromverbindung zum Echolot, wenn das Boot nicht verwendet wird, warum also dann im mobilen Betrieb?

Schau doch einmal hier rein:
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/technik/mobile-echolote-von-garmin-think-big-umruesten


----------



## kv2408 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Echolot Batterie*

Danke für den Link, ist echt gut:m


----------

